# how to add item in opera context menu?



## anilmail17 (Jun 20, 2007)

i want to add a item manually in right click menu of opera 9 so that i can see the meaning of that selected word in www.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2007)

Im not sure if this is what you want. Extending Opera : The Ultimate Guide to Customizing Opera 

Its the blog of our very own Indyan


----------

